

Show HN: Find out how many emails you send/receive - imkevinxu
https://joymetrics.com/demo/

======
Brajeshwar
[http://www.google.com/dashboard/](http://www.google.com/dashboard/)

------
walesmd
Uhhh... Wouldn't have been much simpler to just link people to their Google
Account Dashboard? Where this, along with many other, useful metrics are
available?

------
taigeair
Cool - but what's the main reason for this?

~~~
imkevinxu
This was just a demo of what was possible. I think there are tons of more
unique insights we can pull related to productivity, sales, even happiness,
etc. using this data.

We talk more about it on our mini-manifesto
[https://joymetrics.com/](https://joymetrics.com/)

~~~
walesmd
Ah! I didn't see all that (I blame the phone). This I could definitely see
myself being interested in. It's like a Jawbone Up or those Nike bands, except
for us nerds.

Have you made any progress or is it still in the planning stages? Give me a
chrome Web app, throw my data into one of the many readily available machine
learning services, tell me I'm stressed and then present me with Groupons for
smoothies and shit.

I think this is an excellent idea. As the lead for about a half dozen
developers is encourage you to go after business accounts too. One of my guys
not pulling his weight? Is the young guy's activity showing signs of late
nights and alcohol abuse? A lot of problems can fly under the radar when they
are easy to solve. This service could help managers get back in tune with the
pulse of their employees.

